# Paint or stain on hardi plank?



## precisionbuild

I'm sure there is a way.

*Here's what Hardie has to say about it:

AN EXCLUSIVE PRIMER FOR AN EXCEPTIONAL PRODUCT:*
No matter what James Hardie siding product you choose, applying a top quality primer is the first critical step to ensure lasting performance and beauty. That’s why James Hardie developed _*PrimePlus®*_ sealer and primer - the first factory applied primer designed specifically for fiber cement siding products.

*FINISHING JAMES HARDIE SIDING PRODUCTS:*
For best results with our exclusive _*PrimePlus®*_ factory priming system, use high quality (premium), exterior grade topcoats. Paint _*PrimePlus®*_ Primer within 180 days of installation. For best results with unprimed Hardie siding products, prime with high quality, exterior grade primers and finish with high quality (premium), exterior grade topcoats. Use primers and topcoats that are designed and recommended for cement based building materials (fiber-cement, masonry, brick or stucco). Paint unprimed Hardie siding products within 90 days of installation.

Note - The use of oil based paints on unprimed fiber cement could result in increased surface roughness, loss of adhesion, cracking or excessive chalking. James Hardie does not recommend the use of oil based paints over unprimed fiber cement siding products. Stains containing linseed oil are specifically designed for wood and may not be suitable for fiber cement siding products, primed or unprimed.

Note - Semi-transparent stains can vary in uniformity of appearance depending on method of application & conditions and will require a high level of skill & craftsmanship to achieve a uniform appearance. Clear coats have not proven durable in exterior exposure and James Hardie considers them a maintenance item that may require application of a refurbishing sealer at regular intervals. James Hardie does not warrant the appearance or durability of semitransparent stains or clear coats.


These are the paint manufacturer's recommendations, although Hardie does not necessarily endorse them.

Recommended Applications:
Company Name: 
*BEHR PROCESS CORP.*
3400 W. Segerstrom Ave.
Santa Ana, CA 92704
(800)854-0133 Ext. 2 _PrimePlus®_ BEHR Premium Plus exterior 100% acrylic latex Flat, Satin, Semi-Gloss or Hi-Gloss.
BEHR Deck Plus Solid Color Deck and Fence.
BEHR Plus 10 Solid Color House.
BEHR Masonry, Stucco and Brick Paint

*BENJAMIN MOORE*
Montvale, NJ 07645
(909) 444-3700 _PrimePlus®_ Call Benjamin Moore for their current recommendations.

*BRUNING PAINT CO.*
Baltimore, MD 21224
(410) 342-3636
Pompano Beach, FL 33069
(305) 781-1441 _PrimePlus®_ Carriage House Exterior 100% Acrylic House Paints: #310-00 line Flat, #316-00 line Satin, #315-00 line Semi-Gloss House & Trim.
Apply each coat at 400 square feet per gallon (4 mils wet). 
*CLOVERDALE PAINT*
Seattle, WA 98108
(206) 762-9274 _PrimePlus®_ 02200 Flat, 02303 Satin, or 02010 Eggshell Latex House Paints.
066 Series Solid-Hide Latex Satin.

*CALIFORNIA PAINTS*
150 Dascomb Road
Andover, MA 01810
(978) 623-9980 _PrimePlus®_ Freshcoat: Velvet Flat 450XX or Satin Gloss 471XX
2010: Velvet Flat 400XX or Eggshell 401XX or Satin 40200

*COLOR WHEEL PAINTS & COATINGS*
2814 Silver Star Road
Orlando, FL 32812
(800) 749-6810 _PrimePlus®_ Optima Super Acrylic Line 100 Flat, 130 Satin, or 350 Semi Gloss, Tropicoat House Paint Line 300 Flat, 3400 Satin, or 320 Semi Gloss, Gulf Stream House Paint 4700 Line Flat

*COLUMBIA PAINT & COATINGS*
Spokane, WA 99202
(509) 535-9741 _PrimePlus®_ Masterpiece 100% Acrylic 01-100-WB series Flat, or 01-002 series Velvet, or 01-242 series SemiGloss. Premium Pro 100% Acrylic 01- 235-WB series Flat, or 01-224 series Low Lustre. Hi-Performance Armor Guard 100% Acrylic 05-240-WB Gloss.

*CORONADO PAINT CO.*
308 Old County Road
Edgewater, FL 32132
(904) 428-6461 _PrimePlus®_ Gold Collection Flat (10 line), Crylicote Satin (410 line), or Gold Gloss (2 line). Supreme Flat (8 line), Satin (408 line), or Semi-Gloss (12 line). Flat (M3000 series). UltiMAX Low Lustre (M9000 series) or Satin (M4000 series) 

*DIAMOND VOGEL*
711 South Third St.
Marshalltown, IA 50158
(800) 387-8426 _PrimePlus®_ Premium Grade:
Permacryl 100% Acrylic Flat (BA series) or Satin (BS series)
Commercial Grade:
Weather-Plate 100% Acrylic Flat (BF series) or Satin (BS series)

*DUNN-EDWARDS CORP.*
4885 East 52nd Place
Los Angeles, CA 90040
(800) DE-Paint _PrimePlus®_ W 701 Evershield Flat, W 704 Acri-Flat, W 705 Enduracryl Low Sheen, W 901 Permasheen Semi-Gloss, W 940 Permashell Eggshell, or W 960 Permagloss Gloss 100% Acrylic Paints.

*DURON INC.*
Beltsville, MD 20705-2297
(301) 937-4600
Atlanta, GA 30316-4605
(404) 241-7722 _PrimePlus®_ Weathershield 34-series Flat, 11-series Satin, or 03-series Semi- Gloss Exterior 100% Acrylics. Ultra Deluxe 66-series Flat, or 67- series Semi-Gloss Exterior 100% Acrylics.
note: two finish coats are required for maximum performance

*ECO SPECIALTY*
P.O. Box 80060 Sherwood Park
AB Canada TBA ST4
(780) 467-7119 _PrimePlus®_ Eco FinishCote elastomeric coating
Eco ArmorCote interior/exterior high humidity coating
Eco PermaCote extreme weather coating
Eco FireFlex fire retardant intumescent coating 

*FLOOD COMPANY*
1212 Barlow Rd.
Hudson, OH 44236
(800) 321-3444 _PrimePlus®_ Flood Solid Color Deck and Siding, 1 or 2 coats. 

*FRAZEE PAINT*
6625 Miramar Road
San Diego, CA 92121
(858) 626-3600 _PrimePlus®_ Mirro Glide: 124 Semi-Gloss, 126 Low Sheen, or 143 Gloss
203 Duratec II 100% Acrylic Flat
215 Royal Supreme 100% Acrylic Low Luster

*GENERAL PAINT*
950 Raymur Ave.
Vancouver, British Columbia,
Canada, V6A-3L5
(888) 338-8822 _PrimePlus®_ 1 or 2 coats:
70-Series Breeze Exterior Flat Latex
71-Series Breeze Exterior Semi-Gloss Latex 

*HALLMAN LINDSAY*
10240 West National
West Allis, WI 53227
(800) 899-5320 _PrimePlus®_ 165 Masonry Kote 100% Acrylic Flat Masonry Paint
172 Kril Kote 100% Acrylic Satin House Paint
173 Weatherguard 35 or 174 Weatherguard 100% Acrylic Lo-Sheen
176 Dura Coat 100% Acrylic Flat House Paint 

*HIRSHFIELD’S PAINT*
4450 Lyndale Ave. N.
Minneapolis, MN 55412
(612) 522-6621 _PrimePlus®_ #88-42XX series Housecoat Flat, #88-43XX series House & Trim Satin, #88-44XX Housecoat II Low-Lustre 100% Acrylic Latexes, or #88-45XX series Weathercryl Flat, #88-46XX series Weathercryl Eggshell 100% Acrylic Latexes. 

*ICI DULUX*
925 Euclid Ave.
Cleveland, OH 44115
(800) 221-4100 _PrimePlus®_ ICI Ultra-Hide Durus flat (2210), Durus satin (2412), or Durus semi-gloss (2416)
Dulux Fortis Flat House Paint 

*ICI/ DEVOE*
925 Euclid Ave.
Cleveland, OH 44115
(888) 681-6353 _PrimePlus®_ WeatherKing II Flat DRW 63XX, Low Lustre DRW 68XX, or Semi-Gloss DRW 64XX. All Westher Extreme DF 93XX
Wonder-Shield Exterior Acrylic Latex Flat (DR 15XX), Satin (DR 16XX), Semi-Gloss (DR 17XX) or Gloss (DR 18XX). 

*ICI/FULLER O’BRIEN*
925 Euclid Ave.
Cleveland, OH 44115
(888) 681-6353 _PrimePlus®_ WeatherKing II Flat FOB 663-XX, Low Lustre FOB 668-XX, or Semi-Gloss FOB 664-XX. All Weather Extreme DF93xx. Exterior Premium Latex Flat (FOB 963-XX), Lo-Lustre (FOB 968-XX) or Gloss (FOB 964-XX). 

*ICI/GLIDDEN*
925 Euclid Ave.
Cleveland, OH, 44115
(800) Glidden _PrimePlus®_ Glidden Evermore Exterior 100% Acrylic:
Flat #HD61xx,
Satin #HD69xx. or
Semi-Gloss #HD68xx 

*ICI/CANADA*
951 Gordon Street, #10
Guelph, Ontario, N1G 4R9
(905) 738-7349 _PrimePlus®_ 75600 series Soft Matte 100% Acrylic
75700 series Satin 100% Acrylic
75800 series Semi-Gloss 100% Acrylic 

*ICI/CANADA/C-I-L*
2600 Steeles Ave. W.
Concord, Ontario
Canada, L4K 3C8
(905) 738-0080 _PrimePlus®_ Dulux 100% Acrylics: 1210 Flat, 1500 Satin, 1600 Semi-Gloss
Select 100% Acrylics: 7400 Satin, 7450 Semi-Gloss
Expert’s Choice 100% Acrylics: 19410 Flat, 19430 Semi-Gloss
Signature 100% Acrylics: 56720 Flat, 56710 Flat, 56810 Semi-Gloss
Weatherguard: call C-I-L for recommendations 

*IOWA PAINT CO, INC.*
1625 Grand Ave., Box 1417
Des Moines, Iowa, 50305
(800) 283-1933 _PrimePlus®_ Iowa Paint Sterling Ext. Acrylic Flat 3500 series, or Satin 3600 series.
Iowa Paint Weather Kote Flat 5500, or Satin 5600 series.
Iowa Paint Ultra Gold Premium Flat 7500 series, or Satin 7600 series. 
*JONES BLAIR*
Chattanooga, TN 37401
(800) 492-9400 _PrimePlus®_ 951 Series ProMax Exterior 100% Acrylic Latex Flat.
120 series Polyflex Exterior 100% Acrylic Latex Semi-Gloss. 

*KELLY-MOORE PAINT, PRESERVATIVE PAINTS*
5400 Airport Way S.
Seattle, WA 98108
(206) 767-3140 _PrimePlus®_ 1205 Color-Shield Acrylic Flat
Seasons Acrylic Low Temp Flat (1235), or Low Sheen (1236)
1240 Acry-Shield Acrylic Flat, 1245 Acry-Velvet Low Sheen, or
1250 Acry-Lustre Semi Gloss 

*KELLY-MOORE PAINT*
987 Commercial St.
San Carlos, CA, 94070
(888) 677-2468 _PrimePlus®_ Color-Shield Acrylic 1200 Flat, or 1210 Lo-Sheen,
Acry-Shield Acrylic 1240 Flat, 1245 Lo-Sheen, or 1250 Semi Gloss 

*KWAL HOWELLS PAINT*
Denver, CO 80239 _PrimePlus®_ #6300 Accu-Kote Flat, #7100 Liquid Vinyl Satin, or #3200 Semi-Gloss 100% Acrylic Paints. 
*LIFE PAINT CORP.*
12927 Sunshine Avenue
Sante Fe Springs, CA 90670
(562) 944-6391
(800) 400-0516 (CA only) _PrimePlus®_ Commercial Top Grade: Weatherfighter #70 Series Elastomeric 100% Acrylic, or #42 Series 100% Acrylic Semi Gloss Enamel Premium Grade: Stretch Guard #92 Series Elastomeric 100% Acrylic 

*LIQUID CERAMIC INC.*
710 Main Street
Pineville, NC 28134
(704) 889-5222 _PrimePlus®_ Liquid Ceramic Exterior Wall Coat, two coats. 

*MAB PAINTS*
600 Reed Road
Broomall, PA, 19008
(610) 353-5100 _PrimePlus®_ Sea Shore/Four Seasons Latex House Paint
Fresh Kote Latex House Paint
Modac Acrylic Texture Coating Smooth (019-997) 

Miller Paint Co
Address:
6101 Airport Way S, Seattle, WA 98109 USA
Phone:
206-767-3140
_PrimePlus®_ Medium Quality; 1 or 2 coats 100% Acrylic 2400 series, or 100% Acrylic 5900 series Kril Coat.
Premium Quality; 1 or 2 coats of 100% Acrylic 7000 series Acrilite, or 7400 series Acrilite Satin, or 7500 series Acrilite SemiGloss. 

*MONARCH PAINT CO.*
Houston, TX 77255
(713) 680-2799 _PrimePlus®_ 2600 Aqua Gleem Flat, 2900 Aqua Gleem Satin, or 2200 Aqua Gleem Gloss 100% Acrylic House Paints. 

*PARA PAINTS, INC.*
11 Kenview Boulevard
Brampton, Ontario L6T 5G5
(800) 461-7272 _PrimePlus®_ Para 7000, Ultra Acrylic Velvet Latex, or
Para 7200, or 1850 Soft Sheen Acrylic Latexes, or
Para 7300 Ultra Acrylic Gloss Latex 100% Acrylic Paints 

*PARKER PAINT MFG. CO.*
P.O. Box 11047
Tacoma, WA 98411-0047
(800) 733-4413 _PrimePlus®_ 1 or 2 coats: #3150 Flextron 100 Flat, #1950 Over All Satin, #300 Flex Glow Semi-Gloss, or #150 Cold Coat 34 Flat 100% Acrylic Latex Paints. 

*PORTER PAINTS*
Louisville, KY 40203
(502) 588-9200 _PrimePlus®_ 1 or 2 coats: Super Acrylic 700 series flat, or Acri-Shield 520 series flat, 735 series satin, 631 series gloss, or Acripro 100 930 series flat, 3730 series satin, 6030 series semigloss. 
*PPG INDUSTRIES, INC.
and OLYMPIC PAINTS*
530 S. Gables Boulevard
Wheaton, IL 60187 USA
(888) 774-1010 _PrimePlus®_ 1 or 2 coats: Sun-Proof 72-Line Flat, 76-Line Satin, 78-Line Semi- Gloss, or Manor Hall 79-Line Eggshell Exterior Latex House Paint 1 or 2 coats of Olympic Overcoat Exterior Latex Flat or Satin.
2 coats Olympic Machine coat 100% Acrylic Latex Exterior Finish. 
*PRATT & LAMBERT*
101 Prospect Ave. NW
Cleveland, OH 44115
(800) 289-7728 _PrimePlus®_ Accolade Eggshell Z4200, or
Red Seal Flat Z1900, Eggshell Z1800 or Satin Z3100 series, or
Pro-Hide Gold Flat Z8400, Eggshell Z8500 or Semi-Gloss Z3100 series. 
*RICHARD’S PAINT*
Rockledge, FL 32955
(800) 432-0983 _PrimePlus®_ 2 coats: Signature Series #100 Flat, or #400 Satin 100% Acrylic House Paints, or #250 Signature Series 100% Acrylic Elastomeric Masonry Waterproof Coating 

*RODDA PAINTS*
Portland, OR 97223-8263
(503) 521-4300 _PrimePlus®_ 2 coats: AC 911 Exterior Flat House Paint, AV 909 Exterior Satin House Paint, AC Extreme Flat House Paint, or Unique Ext. Semi- Gloss 100% Acrylic House Paint 

*SHERWIN WILLIAMS CO.*
Cleveland, OH 44115
(800) 4-Sherwin _PrimePlus®_ listed by performance level expectation (greatest to least):
Duration Ext. Latex Flat (K32) or Satin (K33)
Loxon Acrylic Flat (A24)
Superpaint Ext. Latex Flat (A80), Satin (A89) or Gloss (A84)
A-100 Ext. Latex Flat (A6), Satin (A82) or Gloss (A8)
Contractorís 100% Acrylic Flat or Satin; regional paint
Duracraft Exterior Acrylic (B2); regional paint
Southwest Builder’s Summit (B3); regional paint 

*SIKKENS/AKZO NOBEL*
1845 Maxwell St.
Troy, MI, 48084
(866) sikkens _PrimePlus®_ Call Sikkens for recommendations 
*SPECTRA-TONE PAINT*
1595 San Bernardino Ave.
San Bernardino, CA, 92401
(800) 272-4687 _PrimePlus®_ Award Series 100% Acrylic: 650 Flat, 105 Eggshell, 3527 Satin, 997 SemiGloss, or 351 Gloss. 

*TCA, INC.*
Panama City, FL 32405
(800) 454-0340 _PrimePlus®_ Tex-Cote Super-Cote 100% Acrylic; 2 coats 400 sqft/gal (4 mils wet)
Tex Cote Classic Elastomeric; 1 coat 100 sqft/gal (16 mils wet) 
*UNITED COATINGS*
Greenacres, WA 99016
(800) 541-4383 _PrimePlus®_ Century 2000 Exterior 100% Acrylic 
*UNITED GILSONITE*
Scranton, PA 18501
(800) UGL LABS _PrimePlus®_ 

*WILSHIRE PAINT CO.*
Fresno, CA 93721
(209) 268-6677 _PrimePlus®_ #1400 Wilcote, or #1200 Wilcote 100% Acrylic Flats
WT 77 Eggshell, WT 77 Semi-Gloss, or WT 77 Gloss 

*WELLBORNE-DE CORP.*
Albuquerque, NM 87125
(800) 228-0883 _PrimePlus®_ Pro-Cryl Exterior 100% Acrylic Flat #106401
Pro-Cryl Exterior 100% Acrylic Satin #115401
Trimex Exterior 100% Acrylic Semi Gloss 

*WM. ZINSSER & CO., INC.*
Somerset, NJ 08875
(732) 469-8100 _PrimePlus®_ Prep with Jomax Mildew Killer and House Cleaner.
2 coats Perma-White 1005 Acrylic Mildew-Proof Satin. 

*VISTA PAINT CORP.*
2020 East Orangethorpe Ave.
Fullerton, CA 92831
(714) 680-3800 _PrimePlus®_ #2800 Coverall Flat 100% Acrylic, or #2000 Duratone Flat 100% Acrylic, or #3000 Acribond 100% Acrylic, or Carefree #8000 Eggshell, #8400 Semigloss, or #8500 Gloss 100% Acrylics 
*ACE HARDWARE*
Metteson, IL 50443
(708) 720-3121 _PrimePlus®_ 2 coats Royal Shield 100% Acrylic Latex House Paint 

*HOME HARDWARE*
6 Brian Drive, PO box 250
Burford, Ontario, NOE 1AO
(519) 449-2441 _PrimePlus®_ 1 or 2 coats Beauti-Tone Signature Series
100% Acrylic Flat 75 line or
100% Acrylic Semi-Gloss 74 line. 

*TRUSERVE MFCTG.*
201 Janus Rd.
Cary, IL 60013
(847) 639-5383
Truserve products sold at:
*Coast to Coast Hardware
Servistar Hardware
True Value Hardware* _PrimePlus®_ Prestige Exterior Latex Flat (PEF line), Satin (PESE line), or Semi-Gloss (PES line). (Coast to Coast.)
Personal Pride Latex Flat (PPF line), Satin (PPSE line), or Semi-Gloss (PPS line). (Coast to Coast.)
Servistar Supreme Exterior Latex Flat (AAE line), Satin (AES line), or Semi-Gloss (AAT line). (Servistar.)
Weatherall 100% Acrylic Latex Flat House Paint (HPX line), Satin House & Trim (SHP line), Semi-Gloss House & Trim (SGW line) or Gloss House & Trim (GHP line). (True Value.) 

*Valspar*
800-845-9061
Valspar products sold at:
Distribution America
Do It Best
Farm & Fleet
Fleet Farm
Handy Hardware
Hardware Hank
Lowes _PrimePlus®_ Lowes: Valspar Exterior flat, satin, semigloss Valspar Exterior Duramax Premium flat, satin
Distributors & Independent Retailers: Valspar Medallio


----------



## WisePainter

copy/pasta!


----------



## world llc

they state behr solid color stain and make no mention of Cabot PROvt.... this is blasfamy!


----------



## Static Design

You can stain it, you can get the product from Sherwin Williams. If I think about it on Monday I'll snap some pics of the lake house going up, it actually looks really nice and I like it better then the painted look.


----------



## ierdnall

Developed a new technique for finishing Hardi-board this month. Painting is no longer the only option.
You can actually STAIN it and get a real stained-wood look. I did a lot of research before starting , not many painters that I know of are doing this yet .

I am 46 yrs old and have 25 years experience painting in residential, commercial, and industrial. I encourage my customers to buy good quality paints for the best result...I have references all over Houston. I am proud to say I get very few call-backs for trouble.All though it's a new product,and on a national label, this coating is specially made for cement board like Hardi... it say's it on the label. 
The manufacturer gives a seven year warranty...you know the summer sun is brutal on exterior paint or stain.
As it cures it creates a semi-gloss sheen barrier great for blocking out moisture (MOLD) and has a built in u.V.
filter to protect from fade and loss of color.


----------



## Dolly07

nEighter said:


> I have never seen any paint that has lasted a lifetime, so don't buy duration for that fact alone (easy for manufacturer to back out of warranty) I would go with an elastomeric paint that is suited for concrete/brick/masonry substrates.


That's a little over kill dont you think? Why would you ever put an elastomeric paint on hardi? Thats just not a practical, or cost efficient way to paint hardi.


----------



## Di3003

I have a green house made of hardie that I stained over 7 years ago with 1 coat of exterior stain from Lowes & it still looks great. Ive never touched it up. Id suggest on a house to use 2 coats but it'll be there a long time. I can send you a picture if youd like.


----------



## Ohio painter

I would suggest priming with Loxon masonry primer, finish with two coats of Duration would be my suggestion. 
Another option is just two coats of Loxon XP.


----------



## avenge

8 years later I guess the warranty ran out or 8 years later the OP hasn't decided yet.


----------

